# Single-Click registers as Double-Click



## notsoexpert (Jan 14, 2006)

I actually don't think my mouse is the problem, but I didn't know where else to post this.
For some reason, when I single-click, it nearly always acts like I double-clicked. And it has been getting worse. I may click once on My Computer and three windows will open. It makes dragging nearly impossible, and I can only hope of a solution. Does anyone know why my mouse is doing this?

When I come to think of it, I asked on some other form for a way to fix a problem with my drive. When I double-clicked it, it would open a search window, but I wanted it to open the contents. They gave me a VBScript and I ran it, and everything worked fine. I was searching my drive for something one day and accidently ran the script twice... could that be the problem?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

hi, go on mouse options in control panel and ensure the click lock is not on


----------



## notsoexpert (Jan 14, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, my phones went out.

Back on topic: ClickLock is off. However, I tried (before the first post) turning it on and off, with no result. Any other ideas?


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ notsoexpert
Try opening a windows explorer window and go 'tools>folder options' and in the 'general' tab there is an option to open folders with a single click or double click. Choose double-click. This may be what you are looking for.

You may also want to slow down your click speed in the 'control panel>mouse' window previously suggested


----------



## notsoexpert (Jan 14, 2006)

I have this problem everywhere, not just when opening folders and files, so tampering with the first thing didn't help.
I've adjusted the double-click speed before with no results.  
Thanks, however, for trying.
Any other ideas?


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

Have you tried a different mouse to see if it has the same problem...might be your mouse going bad


----------

